# Enter the Dragon (ouch)



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

So i smoke cigarettes (yes i know they are bad and so on and so forth)

I made mention that i was thinking of buying a pack of cohibas to try.

Nick (Dragonman) said he had a pack of cohibas and a pack of RyJs he would send me, i said fine, i will trade for them.

then i made a boo boo, i sent my addy to him before i got the list of smokes he liked or wanted to try (which he still hasnt sent me btw, im waiting, Nick )

So anyhoo after a horrible day at work today i get home to find a package in the kitchen.

After reading the return sender addy alarm bells started ringing, 'this is waaaay too big for 2 packets of smokes' i thought. And i was right.

I opened up the box to find the cigarettes, a note, cigars, and a disk. hmmm.....this wasnt what we had agreed on.

Anyhoo the damage came out like this

1 pack cohiba cigarettes
1 pack RyJ cigarettes
2 BBF
1 PSD4
1 DPG JJ
1 601 Red Label.
and a disk titled 'habanos guide'

So, Nick, thanks mate, you pretty much made a crappy day a good one again, RG this man.

James









EDIT- i apologise for my horrible photography. but you get the idea


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Great hit Nick :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This is what I like to see. Good one Nick.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

One of my favorite movies!!!!! Nice hit there! Very tasty smokes! You must have gone to the same photo school that I did! :ss


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> One of my favorite movies!!!!! Nice hit there! Very tasty smokes! You must have gone to the same photo school that I did! :ss


yah i love the movie too 

as for the photo school i went to the 'Drunk and disorderly photo college for people with crap cameras'

i was in the class of 02, yourself? 

James


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats no surprise coming from Nick,hes the poster child for a good gorilla


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit! Good going!:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, great job Nick:tu


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

nice hit! this great deed deserves to be punished!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The Dragon Breathes a Fire Balls and delivered another fine Hit :tu :tu
Way to go Nick


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

That's quite a line-up!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Nick has a bad habit of setting up a trade and forgetting to send his address or trade request.

Great hit Nick


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

i smoke cigarettes on occasion as well, and i'm not even gonna bs...i didn't even know Ryj & Cohiba made cigarettes. 

Quite intreaging, might have to get me some. GREAT HIT btw. Hopefully you're able to retaliate


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW James, they got there pretty fast!! Sorry, that bag of cigars must have gotten mixed in when I was packaging the cigarettes.......Enjoy!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Way ta go Nick:tu:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

good job dragon breath


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

A whole lot of great sticks there !!! Happy :tu!! :tu:tu Nick!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> WOW James, they got there pretty fast!! Sorry, that bag of cigars must have gotten mixed in when I was packaging the cigarettes.......Enjoy!!


Yah sure, thats what they ALL say Nick. 



4thtry said:


> i smoke cigarettes on occasion as well, and i'm not even gonna bs...i didn't even know Ryj & Cohiba made cigarettes.
> 
> Quite intreaging, might have to get me some. GREAT HIT btw. Hopefully you're able to retaliate


They are a good tasting smoke as far as cigarettes go, though inhaling them is another issue entirely, i suggest when you smoke them that you dont inhale, as they burn more than camels do.



SilverFox said:


> Nick has a bad habit of setting up a trade and forgetting to send his address or trade request.
> 
> Great hit Nick


Yah, but i have his address now 



Lorglath said:


> nice hit! this great deed deserves to be punished!


it sure as hell does. and i will, in time 

James


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Hit him back, and hard because that's how the DragonMan rolls. :ss

Great hit, Nick. Enjoy the smokes, James.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Good job, Nick!! Anytime the Aussie gets smacked down is good in my opinion! :tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> Good job, Nick!! Anytime the Aussie gets smacked down is good in my opinion! :tu


shaddap you. 

it will come to you too, in good time buddy.

James


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

AsetOne said:


> shaddap you.
> 
> it will come to you too, in good time buddy.
> 
> James


:tg :tg :tg :tg


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> :tg :tg :tg :tg


:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Got ya in the nuts!


----------

